# [The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim] - Was würdet ihr ändern / Was wünscht ihr euch?



## dennis-2810 (22. November 2011)

*[The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim] - Was würdet ihr ändern / Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Hey 

Da viele von euch sich momentan gerne in Skyrim tummeln frage ich euch jetzt hier, was ihr am Spiel verändern würdet, was euch stört, was Bethesda besser gemacht haben könnte und wofür ihr euch eventuell noch Mods wünscht.

Ich fange hier mal an:

Ich finde erstmal wie viele andere auch, dass die PC-Steuerung besser sein könnte. Der Schnellzugriff auf Waffen und andere Items funktioniert mir noch nicht schnell genug und durch die Menüs kommt man auch nur mühsam.
Außerdem finde ich die Drachen schon nach kurzer Spielzeit viel zu schwach. Ich erledige die Viecher einfach schon viel zu schnell. Da passt auch die epische Musik nach so einem leichten Kampf nicht mehr. Natürlich kann ich die Schwierigkeit noch höher stellen. Hab ich auch schon ausprobiert und trotzdem war es keine große Herausforderung, wobei andere Gegner bzw. Höhlen kaum noch zu erobern waren.
Eine weitere Kleinigkeit ist das Schmiedesystem. Man sollte es vielleicht ändern, dass jeder geschmiedete Gegenstand gleich viel Erfahrung bringt, denn ich habe mich mit Eisendolch schmieden schnell auf Stufe 100 gebracht  Jetzt hab ich auch schon sehr früh die Drachenrüstung.. ist zwar ganz cool aber das war mir ehrlich gesagt wirklich zu einfach^^

Wie man unschwer erkennt, wären viele Probleme durch Mods lösbar  Also hoffen wir auf unsere Moddercommunity

Jetzt seid ihr dran


----------



## phily (22. November 2011)

ich will mehr tierische begleiter. hab nur einen hund. hätte am liebsten 2 oder 3 hunde, oder einen bären, säbelzahnztiger oder so als begleiter.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (22. November 2011)

...und mehr menschliche Begleiter.^^
Denke, dass es nicht so schwer sein dürfte, das zu ändern. In manchen Quests, wo der Questgeber einen begleitet, kann man ja auch so schon die eigene Begleitung mitnehmen.

Fehlt dann nur noch so ein Mod wie bei Oblivion, wo man Kvatch wieder neu aufbauen konnte. Mit den 50 Begleitern oder wie viele man auch immer im Spiel finden kann, hätte man seine Stadtwache ja schon mal zusammen. Das wäre echt ein Traum. *.*


----------



## phily (22. November 2011)

und einen drachen zum reiten : ). das wär weltklasse


----------



## Neawoulf (22. November 2011)

- Eine richtige 2D Karte (_auf Basis der dem Spiel beiliegenden Pappkarte_) wäre sehr schön. Die 3D Karte erinnert mich irgendwie sehr an Google-Earth und das passt vom Stil her nicht besonders gut zum Spiel.

- Verzicht auf Questmarkierungen auf Kompass und Karte (_außer der Questgeber markiert mir etwas auf der Karte_). Lieber hätte ich wieder ein umfangreicheres Questtagebuch wie in Morrowind (_gerne etwas übersichtlicher sortiert_) inkl. Wegbeschreibungen der Questgeber ("_Verlasse dem Weg am Bauernhof und gehe nach Osten bis zu einem großen Baum neben zwei Felsen. Von dort gehe 50 Schritte nach Norden, dort solltest du den Höhleneingang finden_").

- Das Menü sollte geänderte Tastenbefehle richtig anzeigen, das Design könnte auch ein wenig fantasymäßiger sein, mit ein paar Verzierungen usw.

- Das Leveln mancher Fähigkeiten (_z. B. Schmieden_) geht einfach zu schnell (_ab z. B. lvl 40 sollten billige Eisen- oder Ledersachen keinen nennenswerten Fortschritt mehr bringen_) und bringt einem zu früh zu viele Vorteile. Eine Ebenerz-, Glas- oder daedrische Rüstung sollte etwas besonderes bleiben. Teile dafür sollte man nur sehr selten finden können (_und auch nur in begrenzter Stückzahl im Spiel vorhanden sein_) oder sehr viel Geld kosten (_oder halt entsprechend schwierig zu stehlen sein_).

- Ego-Perspektive für's Reiten wäre auch sehr schön.

Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel, es ist deutlich besser als Oblivion und kommt der Qualität von Morrowind schon sehr nahe, womit ich vorher nicht wirklich gerechnet habe.


----------



## aut-taker (22. November 2011)

/sign Neawoulfs Post. (Außer bei Questmarkierungen, da wäre ich fürs on/off stellen)

- Zusätzlich: Drachen epischer im Kampf machen, die sind zu leicht.
- Eine (einschaltbare) Anzeige für Begleiter und Pferd.
- Das Pferd nicht aggressiv machen (!!!) - ich hasse es wenn es wieder mal Rambo spielt und auf den Drachen losgeht, wenn ich nicht schnell genug alles kille stirbt es :/
- Bessere Auflistung der Items nach Gewicht etc. etc.
- Arenen wären wieder mal geil 
- Die Hotkeys für Dualwielding sollte gefixt werden (Sprich mit 1 Hotkey die zwei Waffen wechseln)
- Dass Verkäufer nach 1 Tag, nicht nach 2 wieder Gold haben wäre nett.
- Mehr Musikauswahl bei den Barden in den Tavernen :trollface:


----------



## Kwengie (23. November 2011)

mir gefällt das nicht, wie das mit dem Vampirismuß gemacht wurde, denn alle sprechen mich an, wie blass doch meine Haut wäre und ob ich die Sonne nicht vertragen würde. 
Die Hauttextur ist immer noch die gleiche, die mein Charakter zu Anfang des Spieles besessen hat und wie erkennt man zum Deubel, daß ich nun ein Vampir bin???

Soll heißen,
daß ich mir mehr Veränderungen gewünscht hätte und nicht nur, daß die Augenfarbe ändert.
Für mich ist das irgendwie lieblos umgesetzt worden.

außerdem wünsche ich mir Gebrauchtwarenhändler. 
Bin jetzt in Dämmerstern und mein Charakter ist voll*st* beladen, auch mit Drachenknochen sowie Schuppen.
... und alles kann ich nicht verkaufen, da die Händler dann nicht mehr genügend Geld haben, toll soetwas.


Speichermanagement sollte auch nochmals und nach Charakter sortiert, überarbeitet werden.
Ich habe nun einen etwas älteren Speicherstand geladen, da ich etwas modtechnisch ausprobieren wollte und hernach mit meinem richtigen Speicherstand weiterspielen.

Pustekuchen war angesagt gewesen, denn der Autosave hat meinen alten Speicherstand überschrieben gehabt.


----------



## Hawkins (23. November 2011)

1. Bessere Begleiter wie in Fallout 3/NV mit eigenen Quests und Background Story

2. Höherer Schwierigkeitsgrad bzw "schlauere" Gegner. Selbst auf Master Difficulty wird das Spiel in den höheren Leveln viel zu einfach.    
    Wenn man dann noch Smithing und Enchanting nimmt wird der Character viel zu mächtig.

3. Mehr Handlungsfreiheit. Fast alle Quests ingame haben keinerlei Wahlmöglichkeiten. Entweder man macht das Quest oder nicht. 
    Entscheidungen ala Mass Effect gibt es nie oder nur minimal.

Das wären meine 3 Hauptkritikpunkte. Insgesamt ist das Game aber trotzdem sehr sehr gut. Besser als Oblivion, aber nicht so gut wie Mass Effect 2 oder Dragon Agerigins Inhaltlich stellt es aber all die Games locker in den Schatten. So viele Quests wie in Skyrim hab ich bisher noch in keinem RPG gesehn.
Durch die relativ lineare Story und die Quests ohne viel Wahlmöglichkeiten ist für mich der Wiederspielbarkeitswert allerdings nicht sonderlich hoch. Mass Effect 2 hab ich sicher 5 mal durchgespielt, DA auch mehrmals. Mit Skyrim bin ich noch nicht durch, aber ich bin mir schon jetzt recht sicher das ich es in naher Zukunft nicht noch einmal von Vorn beginnen werde.


----------



## Hasamoto (23. November 2011)

Ein Dorf aufzubauen bis zur stadt und als Jarl dort zu resedieren,das währe auch mal was
Eigende Zauber wieder entwickeln zu können ( finde die nähmlich viel zu Schwach)


----------



## tavrosffm (23. November 2011)

einen flugzauber würde ich nett finden.frag mich schon seit jahren warum es für die top rpgs nie die möglichkeit gibt mal die landschaft aus der luft zu erkunden.


----------



## stawacz (23. November 2011)

phily schrieb:


> und einen drachen zum reiten : ). das wär weltklasse


 

yeah skyrim von oben  alles flott erreichbar


----------



## stawacz (23. November 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> einen flugzauber würde ich nett finden.frag mich schon seit jahren warum es für die top rpgs nie die möglichkeit gibt mal die landschaft aus der luft zu erkunden.


 

also ich bin letztens mal nen berg bis zur spitze rauf,,dat war schon recht hoch,und man konnte so gut wie keine texturen mehr erkennen.

denke die würden aus der luft richtig hässlich aussehen,,dauernd aufpoppende bäume usw


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2011)

Ich finde die Favoriten per Nummerntasten viel zu wenig. Ich mein: mit Schwert, Schild. Bogen sind schon 3 Tasten belegt, plus Heiltrank sind 4 Tasten. Da bleiben für Zauber und Schreie grad mal 4 Tasten - das ist einfach zu wenig. Ich hab einen Heilzauber, einen Feuerzauber, den "Druckwelle"- und den "Feuer"-Schrei. Wenn ich dann mal zB den Schrei nutzen will, mit dem man ruckartig 20m sprintet, oder mal einen anderen Zauber, dann muss ich ins Magie- oder Favoritenmneü und erst die Taste umbelegen... 

Ich würd es so machen: man stattet im Inventar seinen Helden für 3-4 "Waffen-Konfigurationen" für die Hände aus, die man im Kampf dann per Mausrad oder zB Taste F oder irgendwas durchswitchen kann. So ist man nach 2-3 Klicks bei dem Set, das man grad nutzen will. Bei mind. einer der Konfigs muss eine Hand mit "Magie" belegt sein, d.h wenn man diese Konfig grad akriv hat, kann man natürlich per Zahlentasten jeden Zauber wählen, den man haben möchte. Hat man eine Konfig ohne "Magie" aktiv, wird bei Druck auf eine Zahlentaste automatisch die/eine Konfig mit Magie aktiv. 

Somit hätte man 8 Tasten für Zauber, Tränke und Schreie und "verschwendet" nicht 3 Stück nur für Waffen...


----------



## tavrosffm (23. November 2011)

@herb 
ja ich denke besser machen kann man die favoriten auf deine weise sicherlich machen denn schlechter geht´s gar nicht so wie es momentan ist.
ich verstehe halt nicht warum man nicht einfach ein common rose für waffen und eins für zauber konfigurieren kann.
ist mit sicherheit nicht neu und auch nicht problematisch zu programmieren wenn man es kann.
also für mich absolut spielspaßtrübend so wie es gerade ist.
im kampf mit einhänder und schild...danach will man sich heilen....und schon muss man das schild umständlich im inventar auswählen.
schlimmer geht´s nimmer.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. November 2011)

Eine Sache fällt mir spontan auch noch ein (im Prinzip nur eine Kleinigkeit): Wenn man sich eine Krankheit einfängt, z. B. beim Kampf gegen einen Bären (ist mir schon häufiger passiert), dann verpasst man in der Hitze des Gefechts schnell mal die Nachricht und bekommt das gar nicht mit. Wenn der Charakter ab und zu mal husten oder niesen würde, wüsste man als Spieler auch ohne nervige ständige Einblendungen, dass man krank ist und einen entsprechenden Trank zu sich nehmen sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2011)

Ich merk das immer nur, weil die Leute in den Städten sagen "Ihr seht krank aus..."   - ich dachte zuerst, ich hätte nur zu lang nicht mehr geschlafen, dabei war es beginnender Vampirismus


----------



## Kwengie (25. November 2011)

jedenfalls bessere Begleiter, die Dich nicht im Stich lasssen, auch als Lastenträger.
... habe nun meinen zweiten Begleiter irgendwo am Berg Anthor verloren, den ich vor dem verbrannten Haus in Dämmerstern aufgegabelt habe.
Ich glaube, der steckt an irgend einem Felsen fest oder versucht mit einem Wolf zu kämpfen, der auf der anderen Uferseite ist.


----------



## Kwengie (25. November 2011)

@Hawkins:
Sacred 2 hat auch sehr viele Quests zu bieten: bin jetzt bei 720 angekommen und hab das Spiel immer noch nicht durch, aber bald.


----------



## Ladde82 (25. November 2011)

-Das Speichersystem sollte dringend überarbeitet werden.

-Schmieden kann man so lassen hab ich kein Problem mit, 
nur sollte man die Gegenstände erst ab einem bestimmten LVL tragen können und eventuell eine kombi bzw aussehens möglichkeit mit einbauen

-KI sollte besser werden.
-Schaden der Waffen sollten angepasst werden (machen teils zu viel schaden)

-Drachen sollten schwerer werden( Drache landet und wird von nem Riesen mit 1 schlag platt gemacht)

-mehr Interaktion mit den dorf/stadtleuten.

-Pferde zu agro, Begleiter zu blöd zum springen.

-das mit dem Heiraten.. naja... da hatte wohl ein programmierer schlechte erfahrung gemacht.

-wie oben schon erwähnt wäre es echt nice ne eigene stadt/Burg zu haben und diese wieder aufbauen. (spellforce)
denn im laufe der Wanderschafft macht man da ja so einige ruinen leer.


so ich denke das war erst mal alles^^


----------



## Peter23 (25. November 2011)

Hallo Skyrim Fans.

Ich habe Oblivion gerne gespielt und überlege mir Skyrim zuzulegen.
Aber:

1. Bei Oblivion hat es viele Leute (auch mich) gestört, dass die Gegner mitleveln. Wurde diese Unsitte beseitigt?

2. Bei Oblivion war es immer schön im Inventory neue Gegenstände, Waffen und Rüstungen anzulegen, sie sich anzusehen und daran zu erfreuen. Stimmt es, dass es kein Inventory mit sichtbarer Spielfigur gibt?

Ich meine so etwas hier

:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke


----------



## Lordlaz (25. November 2011)

Zu 

Frage 1. Keine Ahnung.

Frage 2. Nein kann man leider nicht.

Was ich bemerkt habe ist, Skyrim hat wirklich viele Verbesserungen vorzuweisen, aber Leider gibt es auch Sachen, die beim Vorgänger "Oblivion" besser waren.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Hallo Skyrim Fans.
> 
> Ich habe Oblivion gerne gespielt und überlege mir Skyrim zuzulegen.
> Aber:
> ...



Das gibt es nur noch in sehr abgeschwächter Form. Bisher habe ich keinen Gegnertyp gesehen, der tatsächlich mitlevelt. Ein einfacher Bandit wird auch mit Level 40 noch ein einfacher Bandit sein und keiner von denen wird mit daedrischen Rüstungen oder sowas rumlaufen. Allerdings kommen im Laufe des Spiels (teilweise storybedingt) stärkere Gegner dazu (im Prinzip so wie in Morrowind, da liefen zu Anfang auch nur Skamps in den daedrischen Ruinen herum, später dann verschiedene Atronache oder Daedroth usw.), von einigen Gegnern (z. B. Bären, Spinnen und Trolle) gibt es von Anfang an unterschiedlich starke Varianten. Aber auch mit Level 40 laufen noch genug einfache Wölfe, Banditen, Magier Novizen usw. herum, die werden nicht einfach komplett durch stärkere Varianten ersetzt.



> 2. Bei Oblivion war es immer schön im Inventory neue Gegenstände, Waffen und Rüstungen anzulegen, sie sich anzusehen und daran zu erfreuen. Stimmt es, dass es kein Inventory mit sichtbarer Spielfigur gibt?
> 
> Ich meine so etwas hier
> 
> ...


Im Inventar wird nicht mehr automatisch die Spielfigur angezeigt, aber wenn du vorher die Außenansicht einschaltest und die Kamera vor den Charakter setzt, dann hast du im Prinzip das gleiche in Grün. Dann kannst du nach Lust und Laune Rüstungen, Waffen und andere Ausrüstungsgegenstände ausprobieren und siehst gleich, wie diese an deinem Charakter aussehen.

Für Oblivionfans ist Skyrim definitiv in nahezu jeder Hinsicht ein Schritt nach vorne. Lediglich einige der Gildenquests sind nicht mehr ganz so schön umgesetzt, dafür gibt es aber zahlreiche andere Quests, die sehr gelungen sind. Das geänderte Regelwerk ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber nicht schlechter als in den Vorgängern. Es wurde halt wieder ein wenig vereinfacht, aber nicht im negativen Sinne. Es ist und bleibt ein waschechtes Elder Scrolls Spiel mit all seinen Stärken und vielen Schwächen weniger als Oblivion.


----------

